# crow perch-very simple prop use



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i got this idea from a visit to lowes today.they had a statue of a paraceek on a stand.so i decided to make one for my crow prop.going in the pirate tavern.took me 15 minutes to do this.
items used.
6 by 8'' block of wood.a can of spray paint(black)
pc of dowel rod
sm pc of pvc
hot glue
crow prop








i just screwed the dowel rod on to the board.then i drilled 2 holes in the sm piece of pvc pipe.(the crow had wire on its legs,so i stuck the wires thru the holes to secure the bird).i then spray painted it black.
















heres my little one checking it out.








i got to fix some tail feathers on my crow!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks really good! Add some fake bird droppings under him and he'll look even more real.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Looks really good! Add some fake bird droppings under him and he'll look even more real.



haahaa! So true


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice job.. i like him.I am also making a crow and an owl this year with LED eyes.
I am going to use decoys from cabela's for my birds and then just add to them.
Also thinking of maybe adding head turn to my owl and of course hooting sound. So many props to build...so little time....and money.....and days off work to work on props..and... well you get the idea.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

That is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool FF!!!


----------

